# medical concerns



## flshbk74 (Apr 11, 2009)

We are seriously considering leaving New England, USA and going to Mexico. We would like a warm, dry climate, but my husband is on pain meds for his back. He has had 3 surgeries, one was fusion, has degenerative disc disease and will probably need surgery again. I have done a lot of research on line and am still a bit confused. Could anyone give any suggestions as to a locale relatively close to a hospital; also close to an airport for kids and grandkids visiting and us going back to the US? With his pre-existing condition, will this be a problem for us to move to Mexico? Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Don't know much about Mexico (certainly not from personal experience), but I happen to hail from New England, as AAMOF am currently in New England on a visit.

From the mention of grandkids, I am assuming you are at or approaching retirement age and probably counting on Medicare for some coverage. Be very careful to check the Medicare website Medicare.gov - The Official U.S. Government Site for People with Medicare on coverage for those living outside the US. Normally, Medicare is useless outside the US, except for certain emergency situations in border regions and expat insurance for people over age 65 can be dreadfully expensive, depending upon whether or not you want to pay for the right to return to the US for some forms of treatment that might be covered by Medicare.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Bevdeforges has given you good advice. The pre-existing conditions will, most likely, be denied on any new medical insurance policy in Mexico and elsewhere. IMSS will also consider your condition pre-existing, eliminating coverage from that membership in the national social security medical plan. You may be able to collect, to some extent, from your US insurance policies, for surgeries in Mexico, depending upon the carrier. You should check with them and get your answers there.
As for climate, you have described Lake Chapala and its proximity to Guadalajara's international airport and the excellent medical care available in that city's world class hospitals. In fact, most of those private hospitals are located in very nice residential areas of Guadalajara, if big city living is your wish. Routine medications do not require prescriptions in Mexico unless they contain narcotics; those will require a new prescription but medical consultation with our local physician is less than $20 USD.
If you haven't visited Guadalajara and Lake Chapala, it seems a vacation may be in order.


----------



## flshbk74 (Apr 11, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Bevdeforges has given you good advice. The pre-existing conditions will, most likely, be denied on any new medical insurance policy in Mexico and elsewhere. IMSS will also consider your condition pre-existing, eliminating coverage from that membership in the national social security medical plan. You may be able to collect, to some extent, from your US insurance policies, for surgeries in Mexico, depending upon the carrier. You should check with them and get your answers there.
> As for climate, you have described Lake Chapala and its proximity to Guadalajara's international airport and the excellent medical care available in that city's world class hospitals. In fact, most of those private hospitals are located in very nice residential areas of Guadalajara, if big city living is your wish. Routine medications do not require prescriptions in Mexico unless they contain narcotics; those will require a new prescription but medical consultation with our local physician is less than $20 USD.
> If you haven't visited Guadalajara and Lake Chapala, it seems a vacation may be in order.


Thanks for the information. As far as localtion we were thinking of a community not as large as Guadalajara, more of a mix of living with Mexicans and expats.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may want to explore the north shore of Lake Chapala. Chapala, where we live, is only half an hour from the Guadalajara International Airport and an hour from the center of the city or its major hospitals, etc.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

flshbk74 said:


> Thanks for the information. As far as localtion we were thinking of a community not as large as Guadalajara, more of a mix of living with Mexicans and expats.



From what our doctors told us the best hospitals are in Mexico City, Guadalajara and Monterrey.
In shorts the top hospitals are where there is money. The insurrance agent you contact can give you a list of hospitals in all the various states and their rating. 

There are many smaller towns not too far from Guadalajara where there are not many expats if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## flshbk74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for that info. I'll check it out online.


----------

